# $800 a Month?



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everybody,

I am looking to live in a Medieval/Renaissance town (ex. Urbino) and I am curious if that is possible on $800 a month? I am a TEFL certified teacher so I plan on picking up some work on the side but I am only guaranteed $800 a month. I don't drink and like to go out 2 or 3 times a week normally. Would this be possible? I do not mind living in the North or South I just want it to be an intact medieval town. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A90 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I am looking to live in a Medieval/Renaissance town (ex. Urbino) and I am curious if that is possible on $800 a month? I am a TEFL certified teacher so I plan on picking up some work on the side but I am only guaranteed $800 a month. I don't drink and like to go out 2 or 3 times a week normally. Would this be possible? I do not mind living in the North or South I just want it to be an intact medieval town. Thanks for any info.


Do you have an EU passport or another way of legal work? Work permit is next to impossible to get for TEFL teacher as there is a glut of British and Irish teachers looking for work. 
$800 is only 600 euro and it barely covers your monthly rent. Your only hope is an appartment share, but you will still stuggle as cost of living isn't low in Italy.


----------



## La-Fiaba (Dec 12, 2010)

€600 is a good monthly wage in Italy! You can do it, there a families living on little more than that. But you will have to be frugal. 

I have pretty much zero money, live in a small village in Tuscany, pay about €400 a month for apt & bills. Don't have a car (but do have horses!), use wood cut from our land to heat the house (otherwise gas bill would be huge!) eat simply and I survive. Even manage the odd glass of wine 

Keep in mind that if you are in a small medieval village, there wont be many places to go to 3 times a week, we have a bar, a pizzeria and a minimarket here! Some places (such as viterbo) are a bit better for nightlife, but if you're wanting to be going out cities are much better. Much more expensive too. Our rent in Florence on a studio apt, not including bills was €800 a month.


----------

